

How attractive is someone with a BSc in Business AND a BSC in Comp Sci to hire? - terenceong

I'm a business school graduate who is contemplating returning to school for a second BSc in computer science, for several reasons. I consider myself a tech entrepreneur, and amongst my reasons for going back to school is to gain technical knowledge in my field to be able to develop better products. However, part of my motivation is also that in the event that my startup fails, a computer science degree would enable me to continue pursuing a career in tech. My question I guess is does having both degrees help me? Or should I not waste my time with the second degree? I've heard opposing views regarding my situation: some people think it's obviously valuable but i've also heard the view that it makes me overqualified and difficult to hire. I'd like to hear the views from people who actually hire within the tech industry.
======
ksikka
If you want to get a job in tech, a Comp Sci degree will help get you into big
companies.

The easiest way to pursue a career in tech is to be able to create value! Have
some evidence of your work in other companies or products. Always have
something to show for yourself - solid concrete evidence that you are able to
help the company you want to work for. If you want to be a programmer - show
off a cool side project. Etc.

If you truly are a good developer, you'll have no problem pursuing a career in
tech, degree or not.

------
ksikka
If a recruiter is hiring for a programmer, the business degree doesn't matter.
In fact, it may suggest that you are not as good of a programmer as someone
who focused solely on Comp Sci. Obviously, that's not always the case, but
that will tend to be the presumption.

